

The History of Dental Braces - tintinnabula
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/07/braces-dentures-history/397934/?single_page=true

======
lukifer
I don't have the link handy, but I watched an interesting video from an
orthodontist describing the root cause of most crooked teeth being due to poor
diet (partially from insufficient nutrients, but also not enough hard-to-chew
foods to build jaw strength), and poor posture, which causes everything else
to grow in the wrong directions and proportions over the course of years.

I am unqualified to comment on the validity of these ideas, but it certainly
seems likely that these kinds of subtle, year-after-year health issues would
get overlooked by the scientific and medical community, compared with a
lucrative fix after the fact.

EDIT: Found it: [https://youtu.be/NvoX_wEtwDk](https://youtu.be/NvoX_wEtwDk)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its caused in America partly by a mix of jaw sizes and teeth arrangements.
We're mixing genes that haven't mixed every, and we can get small jaws and
big, prominent teeth that inevitably are crooked. Often some have to be pulled
to make room for the rest. No way is that caused by diet.

------
lucozade
Oh those kinds of braces. I thought it was a history of BCPL derived
languages.

